# Plan 8 - MMO-Shooter von den Black Desert Machern.



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2019)

Es wurde kürzlich ein neues Spiel vorgestellt, und zwar Plan 8.
Der Trailer macht ordentlich was her. Bin mal auf Gameplay gespannt.



> Pearl Abyss, das Studio, das u.a. für Black Desert Online verantwortlich zeichnet





> Als Technical Advisor arbeit Counter-Strike-Miterfinder Minh Le an dem Spiel, der es u.a. als Exo-Suite-Shooter bezeichnet



PLAN 8: MMO-Shooter der Black-Desert-Macher unter Mithilfe von Counter-Strike-Miterfinder Minh Le - 4Players.de

MMO-Shooter Plan 8 vom „Counter Strike“-Erfinder zeigt Trailer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6hGToIympQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Mai 2020)

Hui, völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Also Grafik können die Jungs, das haben sie ja schon bei Black Desert bewiesen. Aber fraglich wie flüssig dann all diese Gameplayelemente sich im Spiel selber ausführen lassen und wie sich das Ganze anfühlt. 

Einzige News die ich noch gefunden habe war das 2020 ne Beta kommen soll. Werde das mal weiter verfolgen.


----------

